

Primary 5 maths question goes viral, stumps adults - swamp40
http://www.straitstimes.com/news/singapore/education/story/primary-5-maths-question-goes-viral-stumps-adults-20150413

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375643)

